# Derco/ Grizzley stoves



## firebox (Aug 21, 2016)

Can anyone tell me where I can get pictures and models of stoves produced by Derco/ Grizzley right before their close? I was a welder for them in 1977 in Blissfield, out on  US223. I built quite a few, but I can't remember them all. As I remember, they were warranted for 25 years, all except for the Glass. I can tell you from experience they were well made, possibly too well made. Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## bushman (Aug 21, 2016)

I have an interest in the Derco stoves but, have not seen much on them regarding literature. I go on Searchallofcraigalist and it's a national craigslist search engine, sometimes you can find interesting stuff. 

It looked like Derco had the right idea and the latest stoves I have seen were quite advanced.  Too bad they did not endure.  I found one near me for sale but, it must have sold. 

We're the stoves with the Bear emblem on them the ones you welded on?


----------



## begreen (Aug 21, 2016)

@*Pimp Your Slammer *'s avatar is a late model Derco Grizzly insert. There are pics in these threads:
https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/need-advice-on-derco-grizzly-stove.80317/
https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/name-this-grizzly.123394/
https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/safety-questions.46388/


----------



## firebox (Aug 21, 2016)

bushman said:


> I have an interest in the Derco stoves but, have not seen much on them regarding literature. I go on Searchallofcraigalist and it's a national craigslist search engine, sometimes you can find interesting stuff.
> 
> It looked like Derco had the right idea and the latest stoves I have seen were quite advanced.  Too bad they did not endure.  I found one near me for sale but, it must have sold.
> 
> We're the stoves with the Bear emblem on them the ones you welded on?


Unfortunately I didn't see the finished product before it shipped out the door. I do remember one of the employees towing a trailer behind a truck to transport them. I got laid off 20 days before Christmas that year, what a let down.As I remember, they were located right across from the grain elevators on US 223 just outside (south end) of Blissfield Michigan. Almost a lifetime ago.


----------

